# x trail goes to limp mode



## blessing (May 15, 2014)

i have a x trail 2001 auto 2000cc. it had no problem until yesterday i dove about 12 km Suddenly it went to limp mode i tried to restart but it wont after about 10 min it started and drove about 3 km again limp mode same as earlier after 10 min it started it happened again same thing 

what could be the problem


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Did you not get a check engine light flash indicating an error code? Could be lots of things that is why its nice to check the error codes that have been stored.


----------

